# Moore, Connor out for season



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Link

I guess this really matters a lot, considering that we would be better off running the Wishbone if we had a healthy back to do it. As far as I'm concerned Clausen can sit on the bench and we can look at Pike and run some wildcat with the guy from Appalachian State. 

I certainly agree with holding Thomas Davis out. What's the point in putting him out there at this point, especially with Connor out for the year.


*


> CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) — The Carolina Panthers' miserable year took an even darker twist Monday when tests revealed starting quarterback Matt Moore has a torn labrum in his throwing shoulder and will require season-ending surgery.
> Moore was injured when Sedrick Ellis drove his right shoulder into the turf on a sack in the second quarter of New Orleans' 34-3 rout on Sunday. In the last year of his contract and after failing to move the Panthers except in their lone victory this season, Moore may have played his last game in Carolina.
> But coach John Fox's reluctance to commit to struggling Jimmy Clausen over fellow rookie Tony Pike as Moore's replacement further illustrated his predicament as the Panthers (1-7) flirt with being one of the lowest-scoring teams in NFL history.
> "The two quarterbacks on the roster, we'll take a look at them this week and decide who gives us the best chance to win," Fox said.
> ...


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

The decision may be up to Davis. Unless he plans to stay in Charlotte he may want to get on the field and prove he is healthy going into his contract talks this off season. 

Sucks that Connor is out for the year he seems to be snake bitten by injuries but in my opinion he was playing pretty well today.

Only good thing about this season is we are so bad I won't over pay for tickets and refreshments at games this season b/c I won't pay to watch this garbage.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Otah out for the year now too? Not like we've seen him at all but I don't know if I am even ready for how bad were going to be in this 2nd half.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Sad, sad year. This team might go 1-15. They badly need a game breaking receiver...maybe they can draft AJ Green out of Georgia.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Clausen hasn't been good, but get that boy some help. He is working with nothing.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If they draft Green they need to look at signing a veteran QB for whenever the hell the next NFL regular season is. Clausen & Moore are losers.

On SportsCenter this morning McShay had Green falling to Cleveland at 10.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Moore was a good qb last year, he almost got us into the playoffs. This year he's been bad, but then our entire offense has disintegrated. Otah is a really fine OT, but there's no way his absense explains our complete failure to block anyone this year. We haven't been able to run the ball after having 2 thousand yard rushers last year. Our receivers are all rookies except for Smitty and you can cover one guy, especially if the qb isn't getting protection. Clausen I am really sour on for now,but he has had some moments when he looked like he might be mediocre at some future date.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think I'd rather go after a veteran receiver then draft another one. We got some talented rookies we just need a little bit more of a foundation. I hated the Clausen pick when we got him but he grew on me over the summer. Now I would guess he's got 8 games to prove he's the right QB for whoever the hell is our coach next season. Doesn't help that our number 1 receiver doesn't seem to like him either.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Clausen has made some nice throws today. If our run defense wasn't getting crushed maybe we'd have a chance


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

DeAngelo is going to the IR so he's not going to be back this season. Clausen sat out practice with a concussion...I am sitting here wondering if we should take Cam Newton in the draft anyway. We need just about everything, but if we can get a legit QB I think we should go for it. 

Of course you wonder if the Richardsons would be willing to draft him unless there's a rookie pay scale. I'd be seriously reluctant to take a guy who's going to become one of the highest paid players in the league without proving that he can stick in the NFL.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Whaaat, no way I give that much money to a spread QB.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Clausen actually looked decent against Tampa Bay but I think that was mainly due to us actually having a running game for the first time all season. I think whoever we draft depends on what coach we end up getting. Offensive coach were probably looking at QB or OL, defensive coach we'll probably go DT. 

Say we go Harbaugh from Standford I think it's probably a lock we take Luck if he's there. Then again we pretty much have the #1 pick to lose with as hard of a schedule we got left.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was assuming that the Bills would take Luck. If we get the top pick we could take him as well. I would have absolutely no qualms about taking Newton though. Playing in the spread isn't a big deal. The Saints play the spread and every team in the league uses it at least a little. . I love Newton's arm and since our line isn't very good it doesn't bother me that he is a big strong dude who can get away from defender.

Of course the Richardsons are not going to want to give any qb the sort of money that they get when they're a top pick. It just isn't how they roll and I don't blame them when it comes to paying rookies that sort of money.


----------

